# Arrived at last:



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I got a call yesterday from Keith Warner, my .44 was ready. I put on a clean shirt, brushed my boots, and combed my hair, the situation demanding that much.

This is the before:









And, as picked up yesterday:









Close up of frame:









And, posed with my 5" three-screw Super:









Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like a very fine job there Bob. Those are a couple of good looing six guns. :drooling:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm jealous Bob. That is a great looking pair.
:smt023

:smt1099


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*worked out*

Bob Wright: Sir; should they not suite you:smt033 I'll be more than happy to keep them in a nice and quite spot for awhile:smt023
Mighty fine sir.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Almost too pretty to shoot!

Well, almost... :mrgreen:


Enjoy them!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Gorgeous!

These revolver pics _almost_ make me want to buy some, and that is saying something, since I have no earthly use for guns like this - as beautiful as they are.

Must. Exert. Willpower.


----------

